# General > Upcoming Events >  Dunedin Swap Meet Sunday 11 October 2020, Smallbore Hall down at the Beach

## Cordite

The poster says it all.

Do remember your FAL. Last year members of the Press turned up but could not enter for lack of same, never mind it would stop you buying stuff.

Cordite




PS. I just noticed Chaz's neologism, "denigmpaignrated", what a dictionary beauty.
I guess it may be a compound of denuded denigrated impregnated ignored impugned grated pained berated, pick whatever first comes to mind kind of thing.

----------


## Cordite

Bump.  26 hours to go...

----------

